# summit rapid climb stirrups



## grtwhthntr (Nov 20, 2007)

I am thinking of getting a set because it seems like they would make life easier. Will the summit stirrups work with an API climber and will they interfere when I put the top and bottom together to carry them in?
Thanks


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 20, 2007)

I love mine but I do have them on Summit stands.  They do not interfere on mine at all.  On my older Summit  They fit a little weird but still work


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

My understanding is that they will indeed work on the apis as well as the summits.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 20, 2007)

They should have been on there from the start. I have 4 Goliaths and only 1 with the stirrups........I always carry it in and out.......The other 3 never get used. I need to buy more stirrups I guess.

Robert


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 20, 2007)

you can get API version made for that API climber at bass pro shops.
. Well I just found out that bass pro is out of them but here is the product.
www.apioutdoors.com/81222.html?cmid=api_81222


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Stirrups are a great help on my Summit climbers.  They sure beat the old bungee cord.

FYI, with some ingenuity you can make your own stirrup arrangement.  A piece of alum flat bar can be bent and bolted to the bottom section of about any climber stand and it works great.  Just bend the flat bar into a double "C" formation and screw or bolt to the bottom section of your stand on each end and in the middle.  Form the flat bar so that your boots fit snugly under the flat bar in each of the two "C" sections.  Attach the flat bar far enough back on the bottom section of your stand so you can easily get your boots in it but also so as to not inhibit your comfort while standing or sitting in the stand.

Dave


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 24, 2007)

*JMike*

I sent you a pm about your Tree Walker.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2008)

Summit rapid climb stirrups work fine on my API Grandslam & Summit Viper.  Been using them on both since they 1st came out.  The new API stirrups look fine but cost more every time I've seen them.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 9, 2008)

JMike,

Stupid question, but how do you climb in that thing without some type of foot straps?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 9, 2008)

Bungi goes behind you heels and your toes go under the "stirrups." It works good.

I didn't know they would fit an API. I got buy me another set them since I got both a Summit and an API.

Now I got to figure a way to fit them to my original steel Summit that I bought a life time ago.


----------

